# Ark of the Covenant to be unveiled ?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=102119


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought it was in a crate in a warehouse somewhere in the US.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Keep your eyes closed! Don't look at it!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Uh oh! I hope the news crews' faces don't melt!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Maybe false alarm?

http://sanctepater.blogspot.com/2009/06/ark-of-covenant-story.html


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

whew...i thought it was going to be the end of times


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I don't fear it and am unaware of any explicit biblical text that says one would die from seeing it, or that no one will see it again until the end of times. I also can't imagine there is any way one could be sure that what they have is the real thing. But even if Ethiopia doesn't have the real McCoy, I'd love to see what they do have. But not at the cost of building a tourist town around it, with masses queued up to pose for a photo in front of it. Some things should remain primarily inaccessible...there are relics (religious and otherwise) far newer than any alleged ark that are rarely seen and then only from a distance to all but a few people.

If you could make one that'd send out electric arcs and tendrils when the lid was opened, and a light too bright to look at, then buddy you'd have a prop. Wouldn't fit with just any theme though.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm sure it is authentic as the Shroud of Turin. Business must be slow.


----------

